# What Happened to Chuck (Adcandour)



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Just tried to tag him in a post and noticed he's not here anymore? Takes a lot to get banned from here, did he finally manage?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I dunno. I hope not. He added a certain something....let's call it flavour, to the forum. He was (sometimes) the biggest ass that I really liked.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was about to say summer hiatus but it does seem like he’s no longer listed here. Maybe he’s on to something....


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I was about to say summer hiatus but it does seem like he’s no longer listed here. Maybe he’s on to something....


Reached his amp limit maybe?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

All the good shit happens in the Politics subforum. That was the scene of the crime.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Reached his amp limit maybe?


Maybe but I would think new gear would be encouraged here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> All the good shit happens in the Politics subforum. That was the scene of the crime.


That place is the worst part of this forum. What happened?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> All the good shit happens in the Politics subforum. That was the scene of the crime.


I thought the entire purpose of the political forum was to confine more controversial and potentially argumentative conversations to an area the was LESS regulated.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> All the good shit happens in the Politics subforum. That was the scene of the crime.


I didn't think that place had rules? Now I'm curious, shoot me a PM if you care to share


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> That place is the worst part of this forum. What happened?


Depends on perspective, I guess. He had a bit of a 'disagreement' about childhood inoculations, I think. Some things were edited/removed before I caught the entire thread.



JBFairthorne said:


> I thought the entire purpose of the political forum was to confine more controversial and potentially argumentative conversations to an area the was LESS regulated.


Yep, that's what it is. So surprising that things get/got heated to a boiling point? It's a good place to take things with a grain of salt and 'water off a ducks back'. IME.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

He _was_ banned?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> He _was_ banned?


That's what I'm gathering!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

No he decided to leave the forum as he found it was sucking and negative. His name was changed to gone fishin' I think.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@gonfishin


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> @gonfishin


Well, that's a stupid name! @ICantMakeUpMyFuckingMindWhatAmpIsTheBest would be more fitting wouldn't it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Something about not wanting to get his distemper shot didn’t like the vet or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> childhood inoculations


That's the thread.


gonfishin said:


> The admin misunderstood my request repeatedly (to be fair, I didn't know the terminology). It's almost absurd how difficult admin was making it:
> 
> copied and pasted:
> 
> ...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Well, that's a stupid name! @ICantMakeUpMyFuckingMindWhatAmpIsTheBest would be more fitting wouldn't it?


He seemed to have a pretty good sense of humour and I'm pretty sure he would have laughed at that one!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the vaxxing discussion got the better of him and some other posters.
I suspect he'll be back.
a break is good now and then....helps keep things in perspective.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> I thought the entire purpose of the political forum was to confine more controversial and potentially argumentative conversations to an area the was LESS regulated.





High/Deaf said:


> Depends on perspective, I guess. He had a bit of a 'disagreement' about childhood inoculations, I think. Some things were edited/removed before I caught the entire thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what it is. So surprising that things get/got heated to a boiling point? It's a good place to take things with a grain of salt and 'water off a ducks back'. IME.


some ppl treat the"discussions" like a movie drama murder trial cross-examination.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I checked my pm's last night and he had changed his name to Gonefishin, but that's already been pointed out here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He was not banned, you cannot get banned for anything you do or say in the political forum, it is not moderated. He had sent me a pm requesting to have the account removed. Due to several reasons, one being copyright of the material, I could not do that for him. He got his name changed somehow, never asked me to do that. Someone with admin status would have had to do that. But I told him to reconsider, he has been a good contributor here. His sick sense of humor was never wasted on me.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I met him in Ottawa last year at the Rainbow Club, great dude.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I will miss him. 

Chuck, if you are lurking, take good care my friend.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great guy and I hope he'll be back. Pretty sure he commented he'd be hanging around the For Sale Forum still.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, if @Steadfastly leaves I'll have no entertainment anymore and be forced to leave as well.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I thought the entire purpose of the political forum was to confine more controversial and potentially argumentative conversations to an area the was LESS regulated.


It is.

IIRC he got into a disagreement over vaccinations that really ticked him off. It seemed pretty tame to me - but there you go. He seemed more than capable of yanking chains himself.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I liked him regardless. He was a breath of fresh air.

He was gracious enough to meet me at L&M to help me decide on an amp.

I also had the pleasure of meeting him and his son at Riff Wrath last June!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll miss him as well. Good humour, and I was enjoying watching his son progress as a guitarist.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> It is.
> 
> IIRC he got into a disagreement over vaccinations that really ticked him off. *It seemed pretty tame to me - but there you go*. He seemed more than capable of yanking chains himself.


ya I was surprised how much ppl took that discussion to heart.

one of those topics where noones going to convert the other, you believe what you believe. state your opinion and move on.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Man I need to get into that section. Are there anti vaxxers on the forum!?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I met him in Ottawa last year at the Rainbow Club, great dude.


Yep, Mark (1sweetride), Kerry Brown, and I met up with Chuck last year for a drink and chat. He's a bit more of a consumer than I prefer to be, and occasionally likes to provoke, but apart from that an alright guy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Yep, Mark (1sweetride), Kerry Brown, and I met up with Chuck last year for a drink and chat. He's a bit more of a consumer than I prefer to be, and occasionally likes to provoke, but apart from that an alright guy.


Consumer like pop tarts and high end TVs? Or likes to drink Jim Beam straight from the bottle?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Consumer like pop tarts and high end TVs? Or likes to drink Jim Beam straight from the bottle?


I'm our resident Beam addict.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ya I was surprised how much ppl took that discussion to heart.


Me too. 

I didn’t find that discussion to be all that innaresting so stayed out of it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> He had sent me a pm requesting to have the account removed. Due to several reasons, one being copyright of the material, I could not do that for him.


Can you clarify a bit about the copyright issue? I hope I'm totally misunderstanding in suspecting the new owners somehow now "own" our posts?
I'm pretty sure when the ownership changed, some of those who requested to have their accounts removed were accommodated?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jb welder said:


> Can you clarify a bit about the copyright issue? I hope I'm totally misunderstanding in suspecting the new owners somehow now "own" our posts?
> I'm pretty sure when the ownership changed, some of those who requested to have their accounts removed were accommodated?


All forums retain copyright. When you sign up you are granting the use of any and all posts and materials. I had that in my terms of use. Most every forum has it. I am sure if you read through the existing terms of use it will be there somewhere. Basically that is there because you do not want people with 10,000 posts screwing up the threads. If you start to allow people to just delete things the whole forum becomes a mess. I have done it in the past a few times but only for people with well under 100 posts.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> ya I was surprised how much ppl took that discussion to heart.


It came close to the bone for a couple guys. I know Ship was one (polio), and it seemed that Chuck might have had a closer encounter too (maybee??).

Personally, I don't think anyone's managed to get under my skin since Clinton Hammond.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If you start to allow people to just delete things the whole forum becomes a mess. I have done it in the past a few times but only for people with well under 100 posts.


There was one guy I saw had manually deleted all his posts. (the unlimited edit allows for this)
I guess that is not a problem?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Might have been changed. I had it set where you were allowed a time frame to edit or delete a post.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> Man I need to get into that section. Are there anti vaxxers on the forum!?


Shake a tree and what falls to the ground? The nuts.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

jb welder said:


> There was one guy I saw had manually deleted all his posts. (the unlimited edit allows for this)
> I guess that is not a problem?


I feel like I would edit everything to say meow


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Yep, Mark (1sweetride), Kerry Brown, and I met up with Chuck last year for a drink and chat. He's a bit more of a consumer than I prefer to be, and occasionally likes to provoke, but apart from that an alright guy.


I thoroughly enjoyed that meet up. I was quite impressed with the talent at the Rainbow open mic as well. I think if more people could meet up with their online friends there would be less misunderstandings in online conversations. I hope he comes back. I will miss his humour. It is dryer than mine which is saying something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Or likes to drink Jim Beam straight from the bottle?





cboutilier said:


> I'm our resident Beam addict.


Pass the Red Stag.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> That place is the worst part of this forum.


it's my fav part. i like the wild west atmosphere


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> it's my fav part. i like the wild west atmosphere


Or... Cracker jacks comes to mind. There’s a prize in every box. Lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldn't go into a politics forum with a gun to my head. I only scan the headlines in the news just to make sure the west coast hasn't been wiped out by a tsunami or POTUS Pumpkinhead hasn't tried to annex Alberta or something. Science, paleontology, astronomy, music, photography, local news and such such are the only things I will go beyond the headlines for. Everything else is bad for my blood pressure and mental health.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Too many pissing contests at times in the political arena for my likes. I stick basically to the sidelines. 

Demonstrations of superiority.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well. This is awkward. 

I just came to post my amp for sale, and see that I have been summoned via @gonfishin - the gayest handle on the world wide web. 

Anyway, I didn't get banned. I just tried to get the account shut down. It was harder than I thought. 

Me staying away has very little to do with the vaccine thread. I've felt the need to get away from the forum for a while. I had mentioned in a thread a month or two back that I was just going to stick to the 'for sale' area anyway. I have a habit of clicking 'new posts', so I wasn't able to stick to plan that well - then got caught up in the vaccine thread. 

I need to stay away for a while, because the forum is bringing out the worst in me - not in my posts, but my thoughts. The content hasn't changed much, but I have. So, in essence - it's not you...it's me. Except for Colchar - that guy's a fucking loser.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gonfishin said:


> Well. This is awkward...it's not you...it's me.


sigh...if i had a dollar for every time....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Good to hear from you, Chuck. Know that quite a few of us always enjoy your perspective on things. But if you gotta go, you gotta go. Welcome back any time. 




cheezyridr said:


> it's my fav part. i like the wild west atmosphere


Amen, brutha!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chuck I am a little sad that you have to leave but you must do what you have to do.

I can’t thank you enough for being such a kind person to me, going out of your way for me and giving me some great advice. If it weren’t for you, I would of never bought my Katana. Big hugs.

Come back when it’s right for you. Take care my friend.

Shake a leg.

In true Lola fashion here is ACDC performing Shake a Leg.

It’s shit quality but it gets my message across.

It’s all about having your own attitude and not giving a shit what others think. That’s you and more power to you!!! I love it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

gonfishin said:


> Well. This is awkward.
> 
> I just came to post my amp for sale, and see that I have been summoned via @gonfishin - the gayest handle on the world wide web.
> 
> ...


Translated:
I've run out of stolen jokes to use here 
-signed GC's Carlos Mencia



sorry if we'll be seeing less of you for awhile, but totally understand it. Come back when youre ready (with fresh material). 
TBH, its only us losers that hang out online here bickering during one of the most beautiful summers in recent memory. But I cant miss an opportunity to push Gayer99s buttons. It gives meaning to my life.

EDIT: also wanted to say, I think you should see it as quite an honour to have a thread like this created for you. Most of us, myself included, could likely vanish unnoticed


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Man was I happy to see your post and am so glad that you and I while we may not see eye to eye we can say what we want to each other without getting into flaming each other there are some who just feel more superior in their so called knowledge and feel that its their right to flame you over your beliefs where is I myself would rather have a discussion with anyone to try and get my point across and if I am wrong well prove it and I accept it can't be right about everything can we.
I get it that some posts will piss some off but am happy to hear that you just need a break and will continue on you have given all of us something to laugh about something to cry about and something to ponder so a very valuable member here to be sure. your westcoast pal. ship


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Translated:
> I've run out of stolen jokes to use here
> -signed GC's Carlos Mencia
> 
> ...





laristotle said:


>


Soon you two lovebirds will have the forum all to yourselves.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do what makes you comfortable and happy, Chuck. If you're back Ottawa-way, give us a shout.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> ya I was surprised how much ppl took that discussion to heart.
> 
> one of those topics where noones going to convert the other, you believe what you believe. state your opinion and move on.


My position was that people should be educated before making their decision. It is important to look to those who are educated and without bias when they make their own decision.

Edit: @Diablo - I didn't think I posted the above. I started to get revved up and decided to delete mid-thought. 



Diablo said:


> Translated:
> I've run out of stolen jokes to use here
> -signed GC's Carlos Mencia
> 
> ...


Jesus. Carlos Mencia...hahaha. You're an asshole.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Do what makes you comfortable and happy, Chuck. If you're back Ottawa-way, give us a shout.


Thanks Mark.

Believe it or not, the meeting in Ottawa is the primary reason I'm spending less time on the forum. It's connected. I can pm you if you're interested. It's kinda a long story, but I've been reading your posts for years, so you probably owe me one or ten....haha.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> All forums retain copyright. When you sign up you are granting the use of any and all posts and materials. I had that in my terms of use. Most every forum has it. I am sure if you read through the existing terms of use it will be there somewhere. Basically that is there because you do not want people with 10,000 posts screwing up the threads. If you start to allow people to just delete things the whole forum becomes a mess. I have done it in the past a few times but only for people with well under 100 posts.


Can we vote to change his name back? The new one sucks!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Chuck's a good person to have amongst the membership IMO. I don't always agree with him and our approaches seem quite different but that's perfectly fine with me. Sincerely, I hope you stick around this place Chuck.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Chuck's a good person to have amongst the membership IMO. I don't always agree with him and our approaches seem quite different but that's perfectly fine with me. Sincerely, I hope you stick around this place Chuck.


He must be doing something right, this is the first thread I've ever had go past 2 pages


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Censored


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> His new name is fine....it’s just incomplete. Must’ve run out early characters for gon fishin’ ...for cawk. But we all knew what he meant and how hard it’s been for him to lead a double life.
> I never knew what his old handle meant...I presumed it was Arabic for something having to do with copious amounts of semen.
> 
> Oh yes, Charles...when you’re gone I will be brutally lambasting your flamboyance at every opportunity.


He explained the old handle once. You'll have to search for it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> He explained the old handle once. You'll have to search for it.


As if.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> He explained the old handle once. You'll have to search for it.





Diablo said:


> As if.


Oh come on now, it's not that hard. He's barely over 8,000 posts. 
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/gc-nicknames.114881/page-2#post-1130385


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

_Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".
_


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

never heard of her


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> _Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".
> _


.. lmao


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

good for adcandour, I wish him well

I bet he is getting a lot more done now, in real life


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s like staging your own funeral. Lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> _Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".
> _


#meattoo?


----------

